

The A/B Test: Inside the Technology That’s Changing the Rules of Business - aaronjg
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2012/04/ff_abtesting/all/1

======
tomkarlo
It's nice to know you can depend on Wired to be 5-8 years behind the curve.

------
rprasad
A/B testing is merely a variation of data-based business planning that has
been taught in business schools for at least 70 years.

The typical business scenario is grocery stores, which have been conducting
such tests for decades (in particular, what products to place at the fronts of
the aisles to maximize ancilliary revenue), and especially beer companies
(where to ask liquor stores to place their products to maximize purchases).

